# Gif Bilder in Easy Eclispe?



## Jenny (23. Nov 2007)

Hi Leute benutze seit heute Easy Eclispe Server Edition bin momentan etwas verwundert! Weis jemdan wie man gif Bilder die man z.b für eine Homepage verwenden will in einen Projekt einfügt so das die Bilder ausgelesen werden??
Also so wie die Hmtl,Jsp,Java Dateien müssten ja auch irgend wo die Bilder eingefügt werden?



Danke


----------



## Guest (23. Nov 2007)

Einfach irgendwo im Web-Verzeichnis des Projects. Am besten in einem Unterverzeichnis davon.
In den JSP/HTML uns sonstigen Seiten kannst du reletaive Pfadangaben machen.


----------



## Jenny (25. Nov 2007)

Hi hab es leider nicht hinbekommen wie meinst du das genau?


----------



## Guest (25. Nov 2007)

Einfach im WebContent Verzeichnis ein Unterverzeichnis mit den Bildern. In deinen JSP/HTML Seiten kannst du 
dann relative Pfadangaben machen.
z.B. 
	
	
	
	





```
[img]images/background.png[/img]
```


----------



## Jenny (25. Nov 2007)

DANKE hat geklappt!


----------

